# A must-have thing for the coffee lover? Your photos? Where to buy?



## JK009 (Apr 18, 2014)

Hi

It seems drinking coffee will be less interesting if a tasty Espresso or Cappuccino is poured into a poor cup/ mug

Please tell me what good quality cups/ mugs you own? Any photos? Where did you get it ? Any link?

thanks

JK


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Although many on here have a wide collection of cups, I'm a man of simple needs and have just Notneutral espresso and 5oz cups. Nothing fancy - just plain white fairly chunky cups

I think I got mine from Coffee Hit


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

I have a couple of 10oz mugs that are the perfect size for the flat whites I make, but they are just standard mugs, nothing fancy.

As above a fair few people here have big collections however.

(p.s. its eSpresso not eXpresso)


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

> A must-have thing for the coffee lover? Your photos? Where to buy?


Well I would like a set of these please...all very interesting cups.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

DavecUK said:


> Well I would like a set of these please...all very interesting cups.
> 
> View attachment 7653


What is your cup size preference Dave?


----------



## Hoffmonkey (Apr 28, 2014)

coffeechap said:


> What is your cup size preference Dave?


Genius

School boy sniggers. Good work chaps, I'm being saved from death by boredom in the dullest of our wanky "sprint planning meeting"...


----------



## JK009 (Apr 18, 2014)

D_Evans said:


> (p.s. its eSpresso not eXpresso)


Hi Evan , Thanks for correcting me



coffeechap said:


> What is your cup size preference Dave?


Hi Dave,

just like to take this opportunity to thank you about your Torr Convex base tamper. Quick delivery and it looks gorgeous.

The Cappuccino cup size is about 10-12oz









Hi Andrew,

have you got another cup apart from Notneutral Espresso?

How do you tell about the quality of Notneutral Espresso cup?


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

Love those NN cups.... Will be getting a couple soon.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> What is your cup size preference Dave?


Refreshing.....normally it falls on stony ground......I prefer a smaller cup, just feels better in the hand, easier to handle too.


----------



## JK009 (Apr 18, 2014)

DavecUK said:


> Refreshing.....normally it falls on stony ground......I prefer a smaller cup, just feels better in the hand, easier to handle too.


Absolutely agree. Those , who love the big size, should be ware of FAKE. :act-up:Haaaha..a..a


----------



## James811 (May 10, 2014)

I'm thinking of getting some decent cups, I'll be keeping an eye on this









Also, in my opinion, cup size depends upon the whole picture of the owner, sometimes bigger is better (French press filter) sometimes a medium is nice (think aeropress) not often is a tiny cup preferable, but if needs must! (Espresso)

*snigger*

*back to work* (ish)


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

DavecUK said:


> Refreshing.....normally it falls on stony ground......I prefer a smaller cup, just feels better in the hand, easier to handle too.


I was always told than any more than a cupful is a waste!!!


----------



## JK009 (Apr 18, 2014)

Burnzy said:


> Love those NN cups.... Will be getting a couple soon.


Hi

where are you going to buy NN cups? coffee hit?

Please tell me where I can get the ones in the photo above?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

JK009 said:


> Hi
> 
> where are you going to buy NN cups? coffee hit?
> 
> Please tell me where I can get the ones in the photo above?


Coffeehit sell NN cups but they are plain ones

I am unsure where those ones in the photo are from.....they are nice though


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

I'm struggling to follow all this talk of cup sizes... I can't shake the feeling that there is some underlying double entendre that I just can't see. I've just made myself a cup of coffee in my new cups while I think about it...


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

DavidBondy said:


> I was always told than any more than a cupful is a waste!!!


 I thought it was 'more than a mouthful is a waste' but I guess you were keeping the message on thread...unlike nearly everyone else!


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

I did have a serious question though, and that's whether there is a science espresso cups beyond heat retention?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

And we wonder why we have so few women members.....


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> Coffeehit sell NN cups but they are plain ones
> 
> I am unsure where those ones in the photo are from.....they are nice though


They are from NYC's Doughnut plant ( http://doughnutplant.com)

The mugs are here > http://merchnow.com/products/153969/logo--coffee-mug


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

JK009 said:


> Hi Andrew,
> 
> have you got another cup apart from Notneutral Espresso?
> 
> How do you tell about the quality of Notneutral Espresso cup?


I have NN espresso and 5oz. I also have an 8oz NN cup that I use for hot chocolate. Thats all. I dont have a need for more and try not to hoard (sorry collect) stuff.

They work, they look ok - I dont have a need for any more (although those NN with the printing on do look good !)


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> And we wonder why we have so few women members.....


But we do keep the tradition of schoolboy humour alive and well


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

working dog said:


> But we do keep the tradition of schoolboy humour alive and well


Remind me not to start any threads about frothing jugs


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

To answer the op regarding cups, CoffeeHit and Coffeecups.co.uk both offer a range of cups, but mainly sell in multiples so buying a single cup can be very pricy, you should also consider the Acme cups distributed by Caravan in the UK, Inker make some nice cups and are sold by Machina Espresso as well as Coffeehit and Coffeecups.co.uk. If you want espresso cups there is a seller on ebay who sells the Nuova Point "News Print" ones at around £20 for 6 cups and saucers delivered and they are very nice very thick walled cups.

@ JK009 most of us around here seem to prefer cups between 5-8oz capacity as being best for milk based drinks, usually 5-6 oz ones for a Flat White, 6-7 oz for a traditional Cappuccino and 7-8oz for a Latte.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> Remind me not to start any threads about frothing jugs


You'd be fine there until you ask about a pair of jugs I guess


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

This week, I am mostly drinking from this cup:

View attachment 7656


View attachment 7657


£3 from Home Sense.

I find I pick up most cups singly as and when I spot something I like.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I buy one then end up going back for another. Cups always seem a bit sad and lonely on their own


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> I buy one then end up going back for another. Cups always seem a bit sad and lonely on their own


I feel the same too , sad isn't it


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Yes buying in the minimum of pairs is for me too. There's never a lonely cup in your place Boots


----------



## JK009 (Apr 18, 2014)

Charliej said:


> To answer the op regarding cups, CoffeeHit and Coffeecups.co.uk both offer a range of cups, but mainly sell in multiples so buying a single cup can be very pricy, you should also consider the Acme cups distributed by Caravan in the UK, Inker make some nice cups and are sold by Machina Espresso as well as Coffeehit and Coffeecups.co.uk. If you want espresso cups there is a seller on ebay who sells the Nuova Point "News Print" ones at around £20 for 6 cups and saucers delivered and they are very nice very thick walled cups.
> 
> @ JK009 most of us around here seem to prefer cups between 5-8oz capacity as being best for milk based drinks, usually 5-6 oz ones for a Flat White, 6-7 oz for a traditional Cappuccino and 7-8oz for a Latte.


Thanks for your advice


----------

